# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Meinung zu ttowierten Zahnrzten

## Vicky-Ricky

Was haltet ihr davon wenn Zahnrzte Tattoos haben? Findet ihr dass das einen unseris wirken lsst?

----------


## davo

Ja, finde ich. Wirkt halt irgendwie geschmacklos. Und selbst Ttowierungen, die heute noch halbwegs ansehnlich sind, werden in ein paar Jahrzehnten potthsslich aussehen.

----------


## Umbie

Ich finde Ttowierungen lassen jeden unseris aussehen. Ist wohl eine persnliche Frage des Geschmacks, aber ich mag es gar nicht. Bei medizinischen Personal schon gleich gar nicht.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Ehrlich? Es wre mir egal. Unter dem Kittel sieht man diese nicht und solange seine Arbeit gut ist. Irritieren wrde mich nur Tattoos im Gesicht.
Das geht gar nicht. Egal welche Berufsgruppe.

----------


## Kackbratze

Unterm Kittel ist mir das egal, sichtbar an Arm, Hand, Gesicht oder Hals wren das Grnde die Praxis nur im absoluten Notfall aufzusuchen.

----------


## Kandra

Kommt schwer auf die Tatoos an, wrde ich mal sagen. Zumal man bei einem Zahnarzt ja vermutlich eh nur Tattoos sieht, die im Gesicht oder an den Hnden sind und das ist ja schon durchaus selten. Mich wrde das aber auch nicht pauschal davon abhalten, die Praxis zu betreten ;) Bin wohl in den letzten Jahren mit zu vielen von oben bis unten ttowierten Metalheads unterwegs gewesen, als das mich sowas schrecken knnte ;)

----------


## Feuerblick

Solange der Mensch seinen Job gut macht, kann er meinetwegen von Kopf bis Fu ttowiert und mit Metall behngt sein. So genau gucke ich mir meinen Zahnarzt nicht an...

----------


## epeline

Ist mir beim Zahnarzt wurst, bei meinem Mann eher nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Was mein Zahnarzt mit seinem Krper macht, ist mir egal.

----------


## Eilika

Privatsache - wie bei anderen Menschen (inklusive rzten) auch. So lange die Motive im Rahmen bleiben und nicht irgendwie extremistisch sind oder eine nackte Frau auf der Hand oder so...

----------


## Heerestorte

Ist mir auch egal. Aber wieso wird hier gesagt, dass man die Tattoos beim Zahnarzt nur an den Hnden sieht? Meine Zahnrzte hatten bisher immer nur Kasacks, Polo-Hemden etc. an.
Tattoos auf Unterarmen sieht man doch auf jeden Fall.
Aber wie gesagt, mir ist das total egal.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Hm, ich finde das persnlich eher schwierig. 
Meiner Meinung lassen Tattoos einen schnell unseris wirken. Ich persnlich fnde das also weniger gut, wenn der Zahnarzt jetzt ttowiert wre. 
Mal abgesehen davon glaube ich aber, dass die meisten Mnner, die Zahnrzte werden, eher nicht der Tattoo-Typ sind. Ist jedenfalls in meinem Semester so.  :hmmm...:

----------


## stabbi89

Bin perslnlich kein Tattootrger aber mir ist es egal. So lang er seine Arbeit gut macht oder ich gut mit ihm arbeiten kann. Ich denke, dass in der heutigen Gesellschaft Tattoos einfach dazugehren. Es sagen viele es ist unseris, aber die Gesellschaft hat sich gendert, sehr viele Stilrichtungen tragen Tattoos und unhygienisch finde ich es auch nicht. Sagt ja nix ber den Menschen aus.

----------


## Solara

Solange die Tattoos nicht an der Hand, Unterarm oder Gesicht/Hals wre (was ich sthetisch einfach unschn finde) kann mein/e Zahnarzt/rztin ttowiwiert sein. Das handwerkliche Knnen ist fr mich ausschlaggebend und dass der/diejenige mit mir spricht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Also mir persnlich wrde das auch berhaupt gar nicht gefallen. 
Gut, muss es ja auch nicht. 
Aber ich finde, dass der Besuch beim Zahnarzt jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der angenehmste Termin im Kalender ist und wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle bei jemandem auf dem Stuhl zu liegen, der ttowiert ist, was ich persnlich z.B. extrem abstoend finde, wird es dadurch nicht unbedingt besser. 

Also ich fnde es wirklich unpassend.  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## nie

Von mir aus kann jeder ttowiert sein wie er mchte. Auch mein Zahnarzt. 
Ich muss das auch nicht schn finden, ich will ihn ja nicht heiraten sondern lediglich eine Zahnbehandlung.

----------


## jinkxed

> Von mir aus kann jeder ttowiert sein wie er mchte. Auch mein Zahnarzt. 
> Ich muss das auch nicht schn finden, ich will ihn ja nicht heiraten sondern lediglich eine Zahnbehandlung.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich finde ja Tattoos eigentlich ziemlich cool, insofern fnde ich das auch bei meinem Zahnarzt cool, so lange er/sie gute Arbeit macht. Also gutgemachte Tattoos, die nicht wie Knasttattoos aussehen, kein beleidigendes Inhalt haben oder zu arg im Gesicht sind. (aber mal ehrlich, Gesichttattoos sind sowas von selten).

Ich finde es auch immer Schade wie viele Vorurteile gegen ttowierte Menschen in der heutigen Gesellschaft sind, v.a im medizinischen Kreis, aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.

----------


## JazzKo

> Also mir persnlich wrde das auch berhaupt gar nicht gefallen. 
> Gut, muss es ja auch nicht. 
> Aber ich finde, dass der Besuch beim Zahnarzt jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der angenehmste Termin im Kalender ist und wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle bei jemandem auf dem Stuhl zu liegen, der ttowiert ist, was ich persnlich z.B. extrem abstoend finde, wird es dadurch nicht unbedingt besser. 
> 
> Also ich fnde es wirklich unpassend.


Was findest Du daran denn abstoend? Hast Du da schlechte Erinnerungen/Verknpfungen im Kopf? Prinzipiell ist ein ttowierter Mensch ja auch nur ein Mensch! Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass er etwas Farbe in der Haut hat... kann ich nicht verstehen.. wrde ich aber gern.

----------


## noch-humani

Na ja... Wenn er/sie gut bohren kann, dann soll es mir egal sein...  :Woow: 

Allerdings finde ich, wenn jemand z.B. den ganzen Hals ttowiert hat und dann noch ein Polohemd trgt, dass es dann beim Patienten schon eher den Eindruck erweckt, dass man beim Edelhandwerker und nicht beim Arzt ist... IMHO.

----------


## nie

Ihr unterschtzt definitiv die Patienten, viele sind da deutlich toleranter als ihr euch so vorstellt. Ich habe einigen Kollegen, die komplett ttowiert sind und auch welche mit vielen Piercings im Gesicht oder bunter Irokesenfrisur. Keiner dieser Kollegn ist je aktiv auf Ablehnung gestoen bei Patienten. Ich habe mit all diesen Kollegen schon Dienst gemacht und konnte noch nie eine ablehnende Reaktion erkennen. Vor allem Senioren sind da oft sogar sehr interessiert dran und deutlich weniger ablehnend als man so denkt.

----------


## Stephan0815

Ich habe nichts gegen ttowierte rzte/Zahnrzte/Tierrzte usw. Das ist eine freie, individuelle Entscheidung, genauso wie man es selbst ablehnt oder gar ablehnt von so jemandem behandelt zu werden.
Der Trend, in der Pflege zumindest, geht ohnehin Richtung pro Tattoo.
Es gibt zwar auch triftige Gegenargumente und gerade als Arzt finde ich es eher verwunderlich, weil man dann selbst oft nicht mehr ins MRT gelassen wird und auf das CT angewiesen ist, aber wenn derjenige so auch klarkommt, dann bitteschn.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Ihr unterschtzt definitiv die Patienten, viele sind da deutlich toleranter als ihr euch so vorstellt. Ich habe einigen Kollegen, die komplett ttowiert sind und auch welche mit vielen Piercings im Gesicht oder bunter Irokesenfrisur. Keiner dieser Kollegn ist je aktiv auf Ablehnung gestoen bei Patienten. Ich habe mit all diesen Kollegen schon Dienst gemacht und konnte noch nie eine ablehnende Reaktion erkennen. Vor allem Senioren sind da oft sogar sehr interessiert dran und deutlich weniger ablehnend als man so denkt.


Nicht die Patienten sind mMn das Problem... ich habe leider so viele Vorurteile von rzten und Pflege gegenber ttowierten Kollegen und Patienten erlebt. Das finde ich dann wirklich sehr abstoend. Muss man als kleiner Medizinstudent ja irgendwie mithren und akzeptieren, aber das ist sehr schrecklich.

----------


## ehem-user-08-11-2019-1513

> Unterm Kittel ist mir das egal, sichtbar an Arm, Hand, Gesicht oder Hals wren das Grnde die Praxis nur im absoluten Notfall aufzusuchen.


Absolut klischeehaftes Denken...An Arroganz nicht zu berbieten!

----------


## ehem-user-08-11-2019-1513

Finde Tattoos absolut ok! Jedem das Seine ! Tattoo ist ja mehr eine Kunst bzw Style Sache und danach sollte man gar nicht in Erwgung ziehen, den Arzt bzw seine Praxis zu bewerten. In den USA sind Tattoos selbst bei Banker, gang und gebe !
Es kann durchaus unseris wirken, weil zu viele Vorbehalte existieren und man immer die Leute mit etwas "kriminellem" assoziiert ! 
Ich finde dezente Tattos super schn, htte aber auch null Probleme wenn mein Hausarzt ein vollttowierter Rocker wre. Muss nicht gleich ein mchtegern gegeelter geleckter "Kardashian-Chirurg" sein. Im Gegenteil !!!
Wichtig ist die Leistung und Leidenschaft seines Jobs !

----------


## Rettungshase

> (...)Es gibt zwar auch triftige Gegenargumente und gerade als Arzt finde ich es eher verwunderlich, weil man dann selbst oft nicht mehr ins MRT gelassen wird und auf das CT angewiesen ist, aber wenn derjenige so auch klarkommt, dann bitteschn.


Wenn man sein Tattoo im Knast hat stechen lassen, mag das gelten, sonst aber eher nur in Ausnahmefllen.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Wieso sollte man aufgrund der Tattoos nicht mehr ins MRT bzw. CT kommen?  :Woow:

----------


## Heerestorte

> Wieso sollte man aufgrund der Tattoos nicht mehr ins MRT bzw. CT kommen?


Laut einer Dr. House-Folge sind in Knast-Tattoo-Farben Schwermetalle drin, die dann natrlich raus wollen, wenn das MRT angeht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Aha, sehr spannend.  :Grinnnss!:  

Dann drften ja auch keine ttowierten Patienten ins MRT und davon gibt es wahrlich genug.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Heerestorte

> Aha, sehr spannend.  
> 
> Dann drften ja auch keine ttowierten Patienten ins MRT und davon gibt es wahrlich genug.


Normale Tinte enthlt keine Schwermetalle, deswegen ist das kein Problem ;)

----------


## Zahnfee12

:Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stephan0815

Musste die Radiologen fragen. Bei uns gingen die jedenfalls kein Risiko ein und haben uns im PJ alle Patienten mit lteren Tattoos oder die am Oberkrper groflchig ttowiert waren nur frs CT aufklren lassen. Da war MRT dann immer kontraindiziert.
Angeblich wegen Gefahr von Verbrennungen durch erhitzte Lymphknoten oder so hnlich - soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann.

----------


## outofhere

> Finde Tattoos absolut ok! Jedem das Seine ! Tattoo ist ja mehr eine Kunst bzw Style Sache und danach sollte man gar nicht in Erwgung ziehen, den Arzt bzw seine Praxis zu bewerten. In den USA sind Tattoos selbst bei Banker, gang und gebe !
> Es kann durchaus unseris wirken, weil zu viele Vorbehalte existieren und man immer die Leute mit etwas "kriminellem" assoziiert ! 
> Ich finde dezente Tattos super schn, htte aber auch null Probleme wenn mein Hausarzt ein vollttowierter Rocker wre. Muss nicht gleich ein mchtegern gegeelter geleckter "Kardashian-Chirurg" sein. Im Gegenteil !!!
> Wichtig ist die Leistung und Leidenschaft seines Jobs !


Ich stimme dir in allem zu, ich wrde zwar nie selbst ein Tattoo tragen, aber mir ist es vollkommen Latte wer, wie, wo ein Tattoo trgt, solange es kein extremistisches Zeichen ist. Aber "Jedem das seine" finde ich einen wirklich gruseligen Ausdruck (stand am KZ Buchenwald) und du wrdest mir einen groen Gefallen tun, wenn du das nicht mehr schreibst. 

Grundstzlich finde ich es wirklich seltsam wie sehr es Leute hier stren wrde wre deren (Zahn)rztin/arzt ttowiert.

----------


## Dentist-Dream

Ich finde das auch uerst seltsam, wie hier die Meinung zu ttowierten Zahnrzten ist, denn immerhin ist die Zahl der ttowierten Menschen seit Jahren steigend. Und heute haben ja wirklich viele junge Menschen ein Tattoo, weshalb wahrscheinlich auch in Zukunft die meisten Zahnrzte einen solchen Krperschmuck tragen werden.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rettungshase

> Ich finde das auch uerst seltsam, wie hier die Meinung zu ttowierten Zahnrzten ist, denn immerhin ist die Zahl der ttowierten Menschen seit Jahren steigend. (...)


Korrekt. Es gibt diesbezglich unterschiedliche Studien, allerdings wrde ich behaupten, dass groflchige, auffllige und/oder ungewhnliche Tattoos (z.B. am Hals), die ggf. doch eher eine Abneigung bei anderen hervorrufen knnten, tendenziell etwas weniger in mittleren bis hheren sozialen Schichten anzutreffen sind, von wo im Mittel aber hufiger (angehende) Zahnrzte stammen. Daher knnte bei dieser Umfrage doch eine gewisse Bias zugrunde liegen und ich denke, dass Patienten das gelassener sehen drften als das Ergebnis der kleinen Umfrage hier. 


Nota bene: Es liegt mir fern, irgendjemanden aufgrund seiner Herkunft oder sonst was herabzuwrdigen.

----------


## Mietzepeter

Total ok. Und jedem das Seine

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

"Jedem das Seine." ist ein Ausdruck, den man vielleicht besser nicht so leichtfertig gebrauchen sollte....  :grrrr....:

----------


## outofhere

> "Jedem das Seine." ist ein Ausdruck, den man vielleicht besser nicht so leichtfertig gebrauchen sollte....


Danke!

----------


## JazzKo

> "Jedem das Seine." ist ein Ausdruck, den man vielleicht besser nicht so leichtfertig gebrauchen sollte....


Wieso? Welche bildungspolitische Lcke habe ich denn da schon wieder? ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wieso? Welche bildungspolitische Lcke habe ich denn da schon wieder? ^^


Stand ber dem Eingangstor des KZ Buchenwald.

----------


## JazzKo

> Stand ber dem Eingangstor des KZ Buchenwald.


Ach ja... ok das darf man dann wohl wirklich als Lcke bezeichnen. Ich habe den Satz immer nur in Kombination "Jedem das Seine, mir das Beste" scherzhaft verwendet. Gut zu wissen *schm*

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ach ja... ok das darf man dann wohl wirklich als Lcke bezeichnen. Ich habe den Satz immer nur in Kombination "Jedem das Seine, mir das Beste" scherzhaft verwendet. Gut zu wissen *schm*


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedem_das_Seine

Der Satz hat auch noch ne andere,  juristisch-philosophische Bedeutung, in Deutschland bleibt aber immer der fade Beigeschmack.

----------


## Trianna

Als reichhaltig tattoowierte Person ist das hier spannend zu lesen. 

Jetzt wei ich zumindest, das KB und ich im echten Leben definitiv nicht aufeinander treffen sollten ^^

@ Nessie

Ohja... die Vorurteile von rzten gg. reichaltig Tattoowierten (also nicht Babsi von nebenan mit ihrem Sternchen am Handgelenk oder dem Kettchen am Fu) sind teilweise Wahnsinn. In dem Kontext gebe ich gerne folgende Erfahrung zum Besten: Im Rahmen des Geburtsvorbereitungsgesprchs wurde ich von der rztin, welche Drogen ich nehme  (nicht ob ^^). 

Ach, und in diversen MRTs war ich auch schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Zahnfee12

> Stand ber dem Eingangstor des KZ Buchenwald.


DANKE! Das kann man aus der Schule schon mal mitgenommen haben, wo es doch gefhlte 10.000x behandelt wurde.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Feuerblick

Nein, wurde es nicht... zumindest offenbar nicht berall. Insofern kann man sich diese "Bildungslcke" schon leisten.
Auerdem bin ich, angesichts der Tatsache, dass dieses Sprichwort durchaus auch eine andere, mir persnlich sogar viel gelufigere Bedeutung hat, der Meinung, dass es berflssig ist, deswegen so ein Fass aufzumachen. Wrde im wahren Leben sich mir gegenber jemand so politisch-korrekt-entsetzt uern, ich wrd ihm nen Vogel zeigen. Nur weil alte geflgelte Worte von den Nazis zweckentfremdet wurden, muss man sie nicht abschaffen.

----------


## davo

Sehe ich genau wie Feuerblick. Man darf die deutsche Sprache, und das Leben allgemein, ruhig etwas entspannter sehen, und nicht als Hindernislauf um unzhlige reale und imaginierte Fettnpfchen.

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Ich bin da glaube ich, auch ein bisschen vorbelastet, da meine Mutter Lehrerin fr Geschichte ist. Wir wurden jedes Mal ermahnt, wenn wir diesen Ausdruck benutzt haben.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich hatte sogar Geschichte (insbesondere Hitlers Machtergreifung) im Abi und bin nach wie vor sehr geschichtsinteressiert... aber ich folge da den Worten meiner damaligen Geschichtslehrerin, die immer wollte, dass wir die Vorgnge, die Zusammenhnge und das groe Ganze kennen und uns nicht an winzigen, eigentlich unwichtigen Details festhalten. Es ist auch fr uns heute viel wichtiger, zu wissen wie Hitler und seine Schergen an die Macht kamen und diese ausbauen konnten zu all diesen Grueltaten, als reflexhaft den Zeigefinger zu heben, weil einer einen Ausdruck oder ein Sprichwort benutzt, dass diese ****** zweckentfremdet haben, weil es ihnen gerade in den Kram passte ("Arbeit macht frei" ist brigens auch keine Erfindung der Nazis sondern auch ein paar Jahre lter und in anderem Zusammenhang entstanden)...
Das nur mal so als kleiner Denkansto.

----------


## McDbel

> Jetzt wei ich zumindest, das KB und ich im echten Leben definitiv nicht aufeinander treffen sollten ^^


Klingt ja fast wie ne Drohung...




> Ohja... die Vorurteile von rzten gg. reichaltig Tattoowierten (also nicht Babsi von nebenan mit ihrem Sternchen am Handgelenk oder dem Kettchen am Fu) sind teilweise Wahnsinn.


Na zum Glck bist Du ja vllig vorurteilsfrei unterwegs. Besonders gegenber all den Uschis mit ihren Sternchen am Handgelenk und den Kettchen am Fu - ich erweitere um - Arschgeweihchen ber den Backen, die Du ja offenbar keinesfalls belchelst.
So hat die Welt ja doch noch eine Chance.

-----------------------

Mich persnlich stren Tattoos nicht. Ich wrde das eher vom gesamten Auftritt her abhngig machen (von der/dem Z/ZA - und der Praxis). Ist mir die Zahnrztin/Zahnarzt sympathisch, ist die Praxis sauber/gepflegt, fhl ich mich da wohl. Wenn das alles stimmt, ist mir der Rest egal. Und wenn nichts davon stimmt, habe ich die Freiheit und das Recht, die Praxis zu wechseln. Und zwar ohne mich dafr rechtfertigen zu mssen.

----------


## Kackbratze

> Findet ihr dass das einen unseris wirken lsst?


Bezogen auf die Frage des Threaderstellers bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Ja, ich halte das ab einem gewissen Punkt fr unseris. Was und wieviel unter dem Hemd bemalt ist, ist mir egal. Sowie es im Gesicht oder an den Fingern ist, halte ich es fr unseris im Umfeld einer Praxis. Punkt. 

In der Freizeit ist mir das Wumpe wie die Leute ihren Krper verschnern, was das anbetrifft ist mir das egal. 

Und da solche Krperkunst schon langsam auch beim Sparkassenkaufmann angekommen ist (wie damals Ohrring, Piercing und spter Arschgeweih) ist es auch nicht mal mehr cool  :hmmm...:

----------

